# Dwarf Gourami Open sore Help?



## saglines (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello, I recently addaded a dwarf Gourami to my tank, and shortly after he got an open sore near his mouth. any Ideas or suggestion would be greatly appreciated. 
the tank is a 69 gallon hex with @ 40 gallons of water, heavily planted. The GH is @ 12 and the PH is 7.6. in the tank is 4 Otto cats (Otocinclus vestitus) 5 Colombian red blueTetra (Hyphessobrycon columbianus) 
3 Pangio oblonga (Black Kuhli Loaches) 1 Dwarf Gourami (Colisa lalia) 
5 male guppies @ 12 Ghost shrimp (Palaemonetes Sp.) 
3 Eastern Red-Spotted Newts (Notophthalmus viridescens viridescens) 
1 Gray tree frog (Hyla Versicolor).
I do frequent small water changes of about 10%.


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

What are your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate readings?


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

That is how my Red Flame dwarf gourami started.
He got a red sore on his back, the next day it had a white top to it. (I got him on a Sat, symptoms started on Tues after)
I brought him to the LFS to see what it was, and they said it was an ulcer. Told me to treat with numerous medicines ...
Went home, started to treat the fish.. He only got worse. 
I eventually brought him back to the store told me that only thing that will save him (and was the only that that could have been done) was to take him to the local vet and get injections.
He died 6 days after the symptoms started. The ulcer spread all around his body.
Two other fish at the store got sick with huge ulcers. 

Hopefully this isn't the case with your dwarf gourami..


----------



## saglines (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm going to check ammonia, nitrite and nitrate tonight.


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

any update on this sag?


----------



## saglines (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for asking. He is doing much better. I have him in a quarantine tank and he seems to be healing. I am pretty sure it was simply a cut or scrape because it seems to be getting better on its own. All I gave him was stress coat and a tank with no edges. I’ll take a picture tonight to show him healing.


----------

